# DO NOT BRING YOUR SHORTS TO DIAMONDHEAD



## fgw745 (Jan 18, 2008)

IT IS SNOWING IN THE NEW ORLEANS AREA


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Global warming?


----------



## Dave -- Use Coal (Feb 19, 2008)

Must be that global warming. 

Here in the Houston - Galveston area we broke a record for the earlist snow. There was enough snow on the ground for the kids to make some pretty good snow men. You see the effects of the global warming as the day warms up and the snow melts.


----------



## Jack - Freshwater Models (Feb 17, 2008)

Well, it is winter isn't it??? 

Jack in Rochester NY on the shore of lake ontario.


----------



## Bill4373 (Jan 3, 2008)

snowing? Then the temps get up to 70 during the day. Snow was invented to provide jobs for tow truck drivers and owners of body shops.


----------



## fgw745 (Jan 18, 2008)

will post some pics later


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

No Bill, they would be Deer......Hah


----------



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

Global warming.................................what a croc.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

If it's snowing then Al Gore must be somewhere nearby delivering an "Inconvenient Truth" speech.....


----------



## F7 (Jan 29, 2008)

Have you noticed that the term Global Warming has been changed by the Greens to Climate Change?
Brrrr. it sure is cold!
Maybe we should be getting ready for the next Ice Age.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

changed by the Greens to Climate Change

*Excuse me.* It was our dear, departing friend Mr Bush and his allies who refused to call it "global warming". He's the idiot clever chap who made everyone call it 'climate change'!


----------



## Bill4373 (Jan 3, 2008)

Now, now Pete,,,, 

I've said all along.... regardless of what you call it... the biggest problem... four billion people cause more problems than 3 billion people to the earth's environment. The people on earth are over-populating themselves out of a place to live.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Back in the late 60's or early 70's I remember reading one of those oddball "filler" articles in the newspaper, in the middle of a long Summer hot spell, with the headline:

"Scientists say the earth is still warming after the last Ice Age"

Then that winter, in the middle of a long cold spell, there was another article with the headline:

"Scientists say the earth is on the road to the next Ice Age"

The following Summer was an article with the same headline as the one the Summer before, and in the middle of the next Winter was a repeat of the second headline.

It took me a while to recognize the dichotomy, but I did manage to cut out the article one Summer and taped it to the back wall of the closet (silly place to put it, but it kept it available if/when I saw a contradictory article again). Sure enough, the next Winter I cut out the next article and taped it next to the first one. I managed to get 5 articles taped there before my wife cleaned the closet and I lost them all (she thought it was even sillier than you do).

We, as a species, have a strong tendency to see only OUR immediate situation to draw OUR conclusions and will follow after whoever claims to have the fix for what OUR conclusions are, regardless of history or the situations of others.

Do "I" think the climate is changing? Yes, I do.
Do "I" think it is changing because of human activity? Yes, I do.
Do "I" think we CAN do something to effect this change? Yes, I do.
Do "I" think we CAN change it for the better? Yes, I do.
Do "I" think we WILL? No, I don't. YOUR fix, doesn't fit MY conclusions.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Global warming Ha just afother money maker for Al gGore. Just like the rest of the politicians. cold as heck here in Ga more than ever before for this time of year. Later RJD


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Global warming Ha just afother money maker for Al gGore. Just like the rest of the politicians. cold as heck here in Ga more than ever before for this time of year. Later RJD


----------



## F7 (Jan 29, 2008)

I did not know that George Double U Bush believed that Global Warming existed.


----------



## Slick (Jan 3, 2008)

Livesteam anyone?


----------



## k5pat (Jan 18, 2008)

Here's what my yard and layout looked like yesterday Dec 11. I still have 2-3" of snow on bushes today at 1PM.


----------



## k5pat (Jan 18, 2008)

Here's what my yard and layout looked like yesterday Dec 11. I still have 2-3" of snow on bushes today at 1PM.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Be careful running live steam... adding all that vapor to the atmosphere is bound to add more snow on the ground. I mean if eating a 1/2 ounce cookie causes me to gain a couple of pounds in weight, then boiling away a gallon of water is bound to add a couple of inches of snow over a whole city!


----------



## Taperpin (Jan 6, 2008)

I have just reaaranged my packing list for Diamonhead,,winter woolies, Dri-Zabone,wool shirts, etc..and then I need light clothing for Amtrak, oh dear 2 suitcases. 

 Gordon.


----------



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Pete Thornton on 12/12/2008 8:14 AM
changed by the Greens to Climate Change

*Excuse me.* It was our dear, departing friend Mr Bush and his allies who refused to call it "global warming". He's the idiot clever chap who made everyone call it 'climate change'! 

I just knew that if this thread went long enough some idiot clever chap around here would blame it on President Bush. Give me a break, the President Bush bashing get's so old.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Steve S. on 12/12/2008 4:19 PM
Posted By Pete Thornton on 12/12/2008 8:14 AM
changed by the Greens to Climate Change

*Excuse me.* It was our dear, departing friend Mr Bush and his allies who refused to call it "global warming". He's the idiot clever chap who made everyone call it 'climate change'! 

 I just knew that if this thread went long enough some idiot clever chap around here would blame it on President Bush. Give me a break, the President Bush bashing get's so old.




Please! Everyone... Blame ME, it is MY fault









(See my profile!)


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

"Carbon Credits" ... a fool and his money are soon parted. Scientists will always find a reason for us to panic, they have too. If they said: hey over the last 3 decades we have done a great job cleaning up our environment and we can concentrate on finding more oil, and a cure for cancer and some other nasty diseases. then they wouldn't get any grant money to study climate, Where they will ALWAYS find study results to show what ever it is they need it to show, keeping the tax payers on the hook for more money. Why do you think they never all agree??


----------



## fgw745 (Jan 18, 2008)

go figure it is getting some what warm again in the south. 69 right now in new orleans


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

69 right now in new orleans


And snowing in Las Vegas...


----------

